# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Gardening >  When to plant

## hunter63

Old wives tale.....Heard this years ago......guess there is some truth in this statement.
"Sit in the garden bed, bareazzed... for 60 seconds. If you can stay there, comfortably, go ahead and plant."

Quote shamelessly Stolt and modified from

http://farmerfredrant.blogspot.com/2...then-your.html

Who is this Old Wife....anyway?

FYI
By the way....May 2nd....World Naked Gardening Day Edit...this was 2015
2016 is May 7th....
http://www.wngd.org/

http://thedailysouth.southernliving....gardening-day/

----------


## WalkingTree

Naked Gardening Day?

Checked out a genuine hippie commune once. (Just wanted to see for myself. Didn't stay though. Those people had problems.) And it was clothing optional. So every day was naked-everything day.

Something else that was optional - women shaving their legs.

Yes. Picture that. You know you wanna.

----------


## LowKey

For garden planting, the air just has to smell right. Weather turned just today at my house. 

As for women and shaving, IMO, they are free to shave or not shave just as much as you are. 
I have enough trouble shaving just the part of my face that isn't beard, can't imagine trying to de-fur my whole body, and I certainly wouldn't consider ever using one of those hair pulling wire whisk things. That's Crazy.
But I'm also a child of the 70s back-to-the-land thing so my aesthetic might be skewed a bit.
On a side note, in a ''survival situation'' anyone shaving is not high on the priority list.
Think on That a bit.

----------


## WalkingTree

I thought a couple of 'em were kinda sexy.

----------


## madmax

I just go this terrible visual imagining the views.  My wife and I decided once to hike some of the Appalachian Trail on our anniversary one year.   Turned out to be "Hike Naked Day".  Uncomfortable.

----------


## crashdive123

> I just go this terrible visual imagining the views.  My wife and I decided once to hike some of the Appalachian Trail on our anniversary one year.   Turned out to be "Hike Naked Day".  Uncomfortable.


If you walk with your legs a little wider apart it is more comfortable.

----------


## kyratshooter

Lots of bug spray helps too!

----------


## tundrabadger

> Lots of bug spray helps too!


And sunscreen. Even if you don't use it normally,  there's bits of you that you don't want getting burned, believe you me.

----------


## tundrabadger

> Naked Gardening Day?
> 
> Checked out a genuine hippie commune once. (Just wanted to see for myself. Didn't stay though. Those people had problems.) And it was clothing optional. So every day was naked-everything day.
> 
> Something else that was optional - women shaving their legs.
> 
> Yes. Picture that. You know you wanna.


Well, if you insist, but the wife is going to be wondering why I'm acting distracted,  and if she twigs I'm saying it was your fault :P

----------


## hunter63

> And sunscreen. Even if you don't use it normally,  there's bits of you that you don't want getting burned, believe you me.


Yeah, yeah...I hate sunburn on my feet......Yeah, good point.

----------

